# Too Damned Fat



## ToniTails (Aug 27, 2007)

"You're too DAMNED fat!"

It's all he could say. I drove the poor man to using obscenities. 

"Why is it that you deem me too damned fat? Where's the prob, Doc? I'm healthy."

Oh it drives doctors INSANE when I say that! So therefor I say it a lot.

"That's right, I don't have any health problems and no matter how often you check my blood pressure, Doc...it's always gonna be perfect- sorry... i know you hate to be wrong, but...

"Excercise! Thou must excercisth!" 

"Um... 'scuse me doc, but I walk everyday... I generally spend my weekends hiking and swimming if weather allows."

"There's no way..."

"Wanna get in a walking contest, Bucko? I leave my skinny friends panting miles behind me all the time...

"I also play sports." 

"Gasp!"

"Let's shoot some hoops, Doc!"

The harrumphing could be heard for miles...

"I'll admit fat can interfere with a good volleyball or basketball game. Sure it's fun to watch big boobies bounce, but darn...it hurts and blocks vision! Thats what super powered sports bras are for!"

OOPS! Wait a tick! This thread should have a point at some point, right?

well, here it be!

It is possible to be fat and healthy at the same time...

And I love that!

How 'bout you?


----------



## mang (Aug 27, 2007)

hehe poor sod


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 27, 2007)

You're probably much more entertaining to watch playing sports as well.  Just think of those cute outfits tennis players wear.

It'd give a whole new meaning to "Luv"

Steve


----------



## Hologram (Aug 28, 2007)

Hee Hee

Of course it drives doctors nuts.....didn't you hear, fat is the new medical evil.

All your problems can be solved by simply losing weight.  


btw nice avatar pic :smitten: 


Jeff


----------



## Danyull (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't been active in a while so I thought I'd post in a new topic, and also this one looked entertaining.

Alot of health issues are releated to weight, so I expect the doctor was just being carefull incase problems arise later in life, but seeing as how active you are its doubtfull you'll be struck down with some evil condition yet. xD

Last time I had a health check up before last weeks one, my weight matched my height perfectly, apparently, I still have doubts I'm trying to put weight on though. I jog, Ride, swim and excersize myself every other day. So I know what you mean about leaving friends in the dust xD

Agreeing with previouse comments.

Nice pic =]


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't you love to see the little vein in the doctor's head go off when you are winning the debate?


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2007)

It's funny the way it short circuits mindsets to see fat and healthy people, especially amongst doctors.

Being "fat and unhealthy" is obviously a *perception*, not a scientifically based conclusion by any means. The shame in all of this is, that this perception is so pervasive that it's always assumed fat people are unhealthy, even by doctors who should know better. The greatest hypocrisy is that this same doctor, about 10 years ago, would probably have recommended Fen Phen to you and needlessly risked your health.

Doctors apparently are just as much the victims of corporate and social propaganda as the average person. I'm glad there are organizations like NAAFA, Dimensions and others! I'm there are people like you Toni Lynn, that are fat and healthy!

Stan


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 28, 2007)

As a large guy who stays active on a daily basis, I hear ya. Since I was a child, my being sick was never gauged by a thermometer but by a scale. When I would go to the school nurse feeling ill, on to the scale I went. When I went to the Dr., on to the scale I went. The whole thing has left me with a fear of going to the Dr. Only recently have I decided to say "fuck em" If I dont feel well, I am going to the Dr. for my own good. Luckly I have found a Dr. that although he will mention my weight to me, he is not a scale nazi. He understands it is not as easy as excercising & eating less. He knows I excercise more than 99% of his patients. As for the eating, I could stand to snack a little less...


----------



## taetaegrrl (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm with you!

I've *always* been heavier than they say I'm "supposed to be" because I'm naturally muscular. Of course, most doctors don't even want to acknowledge that a woman might actually have *muscles*. That's a "guy thing" only!

Some of the nurses were even worse about it though. Especially when I looked a lot thinner than I really was, they'd often weigh me on those beam type scales, and start with the weights set FAR too low for me. Then they'd just keep fiddling with them, slowly bumping them up. I'd have to stand there while they just kept moving them towards the right, bit by bit, and getting all puzzled how come it still wasn't balancing. (Sometimes I just wanted to yell "Whatever you set it for to weigh yourself? Just start with that DOUBLED, ok? That'll get you closer." 

One of the most fun things about being stronger than average for a woman (I think, anyway!) is offering guys a piggyback ride. I used to carry my ex-boyfriend all over the place at parties, in the park ... wherever. Usually, that was the best way to get another (hopefully larger) guy to give it a try too. (My b/f weighed about 30lbs. less than me at the time, so he wasn't even a good workout. Haha!)

But generally, it used to be, most guys acted too scared (or embarrassed?) to hop on my back. They always claimed they didn't want to hurt me and stuff. Since I've gotten a lot bigger myself - now I can convince more of the bigger guys (and gals!) to give it a try. Nevermind I could have carried any of 'em when I was a good 130lbs. smaller than I am now!




00 toni lynn 00 said:


> "You're too DAMNED fat!"
> 
> It is possible to be fat and healthy at the same time...
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 28, 2007)

Weight loss sells. The diet industry and the medical industry are good buddies. Who share.


----------



## Wheazz (Aug 28, 2007)

Docters are all the same (Well, mostly) and since being fat is the new smoking, they'll do anything to make you lose weight, regardless if there's any medical reason to do so. -_-


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 29, 2007)

taetaegrrl said:


> One of the most fun things about being stronger than average for a woman...



it's so funny that you say that... my baby bro who is 23 and 6'5 these days, still hops on my back for a piggy ride when we see each other... it's always been a tradition with us since he was tiny...

i've always been tomboyish and lived in the country where we had to saw and cut wood and stuff, so i've always been strong...

it freaks guys out- and that IS fun lol ...

thanks for all the compliments, guys


----------



## Ena (Aug 29, 2007)

Well Toni you know where I work. And I leave the guys in the dust.

I'm up and down those two flights of stars nearly two dozen times a shift. I'm not including the hard labor such as shoveling in the heat, walking the 6 miles around the plant. And I mean I'm in tip-top shape!

I have a 97lb grip in both hands, and I'm just getting stronger and healthier! What more do these doctors want?

I'll never be too damn fat for anything-except gymnastics...the Hell with that.:kiss2:


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 29, 2007)

I like your attitude! People like you are so needed, as good examples. And fat and healthy is a GREAT combination.  

/ CuslonGodibb



00 toni lynn 00 said:


> [---] It is possible to be fat and healthy at the same time...
> 
> And I love that! [---]


 


Ena said:


> [---] I'll never be too damn fat for anything [---]


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great post. Luv your attitude also. To show how ridiculously out of hand this whole obesity thing is getting.......read this

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...in_article_id=476497&in_page_id=1770&ito=1490

Now pet obesity is the new epidemic. Oddly enough, the posted comments are the same drivel the uneducated people post about humans too.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 30, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Don't you love to see the little vein in the doctor's head go off when you are winning the debate?



What I don't understand is when a plus-size patient points out to a doctor that they are fine and healthy, why doesn't the doctor just say, "Great! See you whenever and have a fantastic life!"? Why is it to his advantage that a fat person become skinny if the person proves they're already fit as a fiddle??

Miss Vickie, you work in a hospital. Can you answer that?


----------



## Tina (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, Bri,' I'm not Vick and I don't work in a hospital, but I do believe that prejudiced, bigoted people look for things to confirm their bigotry, and rarely let go of those prejudices easily. He probably thought she was lying or exaggerating. Would be great for him to take her on.  Great post, toni lynn.


----------



## Fairia (Aug 30, 2007)

Boy, I wish I posted a thread when I had an upcoming physical. As expected, the weight thing did come up and was ordered for a pelvic ultra sound and drink 40 ounces of water for it and have blood work done; no mention of any immediate health problem. His one reasoning was for the medication I take for a mental imbalance and [might] have only affected me by making the hair on certain parts of my body or face darker. Big whoop there, I can take the plucking and still hope for permanent electrolysis, and the problem from him came only from a possibly cosmetic/attractive appearance thing.

Physical wise, since I don't I have a car I walk to almost anywhere, I've even walked across the bridge from one close town to my home town a couple of times. The thing that affects me physical my this is when I get nervous or anxious about anything, esp. the physical and seeing the doctor and even still my blood pressure is normal and unaffected. At one point, I wanted to try and look for another local doctor that takes/accepts the access card and doesn't judge me solely on physical weight.


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 30, 2007)

Well next time i'll take my son with me ... if the doctor says i am too big, he'll say- she's not big- she's not small- she' meteor... he says that to me if he hears me say i'm too big for something... i asked him about "meteor" and he held out his arms... this is big... then he held his hands closer together- this is small... and meteor is JUST RIGHT lol... kids are great


----------



## 1300 Class (Aug 31, 2007)

Stick it to the man. He deserves it.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 31, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> What I don't understand is when a plus-size patient points out to a doctor that they are fine and healthy, why doesn't the doctor just say, "Great! See you whenever and have a fantastic life!"? Why is it to his advantage that a fat person become skinny if the person proves they're already fit as a fiddle??
> 
> Miss Vickie, you work in a hospital. Can you answer that?



Well, it no that it's to his/her advantage, it's just that alot of them think that they are doing you a favor by tell you , that you need to be skinny. 

Because, they some of them still think that it's for you own good not to be fat, so you have to prove to them you are fit.


----------



## Susie Q (Aug 31, 2007)

I've suffered off-and-on from depression for most of my life (it's a family thing) and I remember going to the clinic once to get another prescription for an antidepressant. The doctor had the unmitigated gall to tell me, "Of course you're depressed - you're overweight. I'd be depressed, too, if I were overweight. Lose the weight and you won't be depressed anymore." He did finally give me my antidepressant, albeit reluctantly.

It's hard enough for someone suffering with depression to get help, but then we have to hear "the lecture" too? Sheesh!


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 31, 2007)

My ex (whose always been fat) played soccer until he graduated high school and was very good at it, but ended up getting benched in grade school because one of the coaches thought *theomgfatkid* couldn't run. In the end it hurt the team and his teammates were like "For the love of God, put him on the field!!!!!"

Another example of how fat people can be athletic. This post was amazing and made my day.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 31, 2007)

Susie Q said:


> I've suffered off-and-on from depression for most of my life (it's a family thing) and I remember going to the clinic once to get another prescription for an antidepressant. The doctor had the unmitigated gall to tell me, "Of course you're depressed - you're overweight. I'd be depressed, too, if I were overweight. Lose the weight and you won't be depressed anymore." He did finally give me my antidepressant, albeit reluctantly.
> 
> It's hard enough for someone suffering with depression to get help, but then we have to hear "the lecture" too? Sheesh!



The same thing happened to me, only in reverse. I had WLS, and I had to change my Wellbutrin prescription, as I was taking the time-released formula (does not work with a surgically-altered stomach). I was having a lot of problems with the size of the new pills, and really disliked cutting them in half to take them, as they have an extremely bitter taste. So, after battling them down for a few months, back to the doctor I went ... this time, hoping for a liquid formula, which they don't have for Wellbutrin. While I was in the office, discussing various alternatives, the doctor asked me if I really even needed an anti-depressant. I couldn't imagine what he was getting at - at first, I thought he was making a general observation about my current mood. I asked him to clarify, and he said that since I'd lost so much weight, I must be feeling so good about myself, surely I wasn't depressed anymore? 

I'm not sure what I was more flummoxed by -- the fact that an M.D. could be so ignorant, or that he actually thought he was paying me a compliment.


----------



## taetaegrrl (Aug 31, 2007)

Haha! Great minds must really think alike and all that, then! 

Actually, I didn't grow up in the country - but I'm totally the tomboy. When I was little, my dad used to always take me to work at construction sites, and he pretty much treated me like the boy I think he was hoping to have instead of the girl he got instead.

Then in high-school, I started lifting weights with the guys (was doing martial arts and stuff, and wanted to be at least as strong as the guys were). I know at one point, I was doing the leg press machine with all the weights on the stack. Guys would stop what they were doing to come over and watch, so I started asking one of them to stand on the stack to add a little more weight to it. That would *really* freak them out! (Usually went like "No way you can push it now .... woah, d*mn girl!") Haha!

Sounds like your baby brother isn't such a lightweight either, at 6'5" (even if he's pretty skinny!) - so that's pretty cool! I think the heaviest guy I ever piggybacked was my friend Tony. He's a lot thinner now, but a couple years ago he got up to almost 400lbs. and I was really curious if I could carry him or not. We gave it a shot one time, and that was *tough*, but I was determined to do it once I started out, and I managed to walk around the room with him for 10 seconds or so at least. I was pretty proud of myself. 




00 toni lynn 00 said:


> it's so funny that you say that... my baby bro who is 23 and 6'5 these days, still hops on my back for a piggy ride when we see each other... it's always been a tradition with us since he was tiny...
> 
> i've always been tomboyish and lived in the country where we had to saw and cut wood and stuff, so i've always been strong...
> 
> ...


----------



## xeillia (Sep 2, 2007)

The fact of the matter is some people are just jerks, they see overweight people and automatically think oh they eat too much, dont exercise and are lazy , my GP is the same , everytime I get sick it is because I am fat even when I have the flu! Unfortunately you cant help peoples idiocy and their stereo types
:doh: :doh: :doh: 

Cheers 
Alex
Viva la Aussie BBW Revolution!


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 4, 2007)

Whenever things like this happen to me or my girlfriend (who also has a hard time with her doctor)...I just have to tell myself: people are generally idiots.

Edit: Unless they prove themselves otherwise


----------



## HectorFA (Sep 4, 2007)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> "You're too DAMNED fat!"
> 
> It's all he could say. I drove the poor man to using obscenities.
> 
> ...


I am glad you take these kind of situations in such a good mood when you visit to your doctor, but have to be unplasant every time you have to, why dont you change him ,if possible for a more fatfriendly doctor.

I am sure that one can be fat and healthy, research show it all the time


----------



## extra_m13 (Sep 1, 2012)

i think... you can be reasonably healthy with some extra weight but as always there are some limits to consider.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 1, 2012)

extra_m13 said:


> i think... you can be reasonably healthy with some extra weight but as always there are some limits to consider.



And since health is such an individual matter, those limits must be determined on an individual basis. One-size-fits-all medicine works about as well as one-size-fits-all clothing.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 2, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And since health is such an individual matter, those limits must be determined on an individual basis. One-size-fits-all medicine works about as well as one-size-fits-all clothing.



Yes, this is very true. Also, a lot depends on how one defines fit or healthy. There are many very fat people who have perfect blood pressure, cholesterol, and other blood work. The could be considered very healthy. However, they may have severe mobility issues so they could be considered not fit. Alternatively a person could be capable of athletic feats and thus be considered fit while at the same time have high blood pressure and bad cholesterol and be considered unhealthy.


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 5, 2012)

http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2012/09/04/you-can-be-fat-and-fit-researchers-say/?hpt=hp_bn12

IMO, it is about time someone finally has figured this out.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Sep 6, 2012)

On the one hand I kind of do sympathize with the docs; I don't think in the majority of cases they're dealing with they see many obese patients who manage to keep up and maintain good health and/or nutrition. I don't think it's a stretch to say that the majority of people who put on "excessive weight" (whatever that's determined to be) don't do so in a healthy manner; rather, most gain from combinations of stress, poor nutrition, and/or a sedentary lifestyle. 

That all said: you'd think more doctors would be aware that, yes, a person can carry extra weight and yet still be in good physical condition. It's not like this is some magical theory that just appeared out of the ether, it's demonstrated in large athletes, or simply in a large man being able to run four or five miles in an hour at the park. 

In fairness, there are conditions and risks associated with just carrying excessive fat around, and I do think it's wrong to flat-out ignore them...but trimming down to whatever's considered "ideal" simply isn't an option for everybody, and you're winning the bulk (no pun intended) of the battle if you're eating decently and being active, both physically and socially. 

This is really where more personalized healthcare is ideal, and should be considered a goal to reach throughout the profession. Everybody has limits or risks that are higher or lower than other peoples', but me, a 200 pound man with decent muscle build and a bit of a belly, won't have the same limits as a guy who who's naturally much more slender than I am to the tune of 160-170 pounds.


----------

